# Crufts 2015 How have you done?



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok Crufts is here again


How have you done? Post your results here so everyone can keep track of who has done what each day/

Good luck to everyone competeing whether it be showing , agility, obedience, flyball or HWTM and remember no matter what the results win or loose you will always take the best dog home.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Ok Crufts is here again
> 
> How have you done? Post your results here so everyone can keep track of who has done what each day/
> 
> Good luck to everyone competeing whether it be showing , agility, obedience, flyball or HWTM and remember no matter what the results win or loose you will always take the best dog home.


Good idea Freyja!

Looking forward to seeing how everyone does


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Me too good luck everyone!

Not taking my girlie but will be supporting all my friends and some of R's kids.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Boogie, 1st in GCD. 
Troy, who I was handling, for a dear friend, 4th, in LD. Troy had travelled by train!


----------



## nox2693 (Jun 2, 2013)

Artik got 1st in PD, 1st in JD and BPIB


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

I didn't take Ruska but her daughter got 3rd in Junior. She is only 1 week into being a Junior and was up against much older, much more schooled bitches. She almost took 2nd, but the judge changed her mind at the last minute. 

It was a big class of 6 really strong juniors, so I am thrilled to bits. Only her 3rd show too due to the health of her owners. (she qualified at her very first, Richmond!)

I'm over the moon, and a bonus that she has now qualified for next year. Even better the judge said she absolutely loved her and that she was one to watch, she just needed to fill out a bit.  

Ruska's boy puppy also got 3rd in Junior dog, but it was out of 3. But pleased he has qualified for next year


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done everyione! :thumbsup:

Quinny didn't get anything. Tarot was 1st in Limit Dog and then went on to get Reserve Best Dog  

Xia's and Gracee's breeders (Caleykiz) completely wowed the border collie judges - they got Best Dog (our Gracee's litter brother), Best Bitch (Gracee's mother), and then Gracee's litter brother won Best of Breed. It's only the second time in border collie history that both BD and BB have been won by the same breeder. So pleased for them - they really deserve it.


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

3rd in PG dog, which we expected (neutered young dog!). He behaved himself better than I expected, and moved like a dream!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Nothing for us, but a bitch I handled was placed 4th in her glass


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

lupie said:


> I didn't take Ruska but her daughter got 3rd in Junior. She is only 1 week into being a Junior and was up against much older, much more schooled bitches. She almost took 2nd, but the judge changed her mind at the last minute.
> 
> It was a big class of 6 really strong juniors, so I am thrilled to bits. Only her 3rd show too due to the health of her owners. (she qualified at her very first, Richmond!)
> 
> ...


We had the same with Peter he is 2 days out of junior so was competeing against dogs of almost 2 years old and much more mature than him.

Peter's breeder handled him and he made the last 8 out of a class of 22 but didn't get placed.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Well done everyone! 

Hope your success rubs off on us!


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

adamantis said:


> 3rd in PG dog, which we expected (neutered young dog!). He behaved himself better than I expected, and moved like a dream!


Well done!! Can I ask, did you qualify him when he was neutered? I've got serious castration regret with Wybie, he's matured into a lovely dog (if I do say so myself) and have been debating having another crack at showing with him anyway. We've already got the appropriate permissions from the KC but the only outing we've had with him since he was done was a disaster which was a bit off putting.



Kicksforkills said:


> Hope your success rubs off on us!


Good luck for tomorrow!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The problem with whippets is there are so many being shown it is doubly hard to compete with a castrated dog. At crufts there was 435 whippets giving 493 entries with most classes having more than 20 dogs entered. Open dog had 36 entries today.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well done everyone:thumbsup:



Spellweaver said:


> Well done everyione! :thumbsup:
> 
> Quinny didn't get anything. Tarot was 1st in Limit Dog and then went on to get Reserve Best Dog
> 
> Xia's and Gracee's breeders (Caleykiz) completely wowed the border collie judges - they got Best Dog (our Gracee's litter brother), Best Bitch (Gracee's mother), and then Gracee's litter brother won Best of Breed. It's only the second time in border collie history that both BD and BB have been won by the same breeder. So pleased for them - they really deserve it.


What an incredible achievement, your friends must be on cloud nine Everything crossed for them today in the big ring. So pleased for you with Tarot SW, bet hes looking so grown up now.

.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just read on facebook an irish setter was poisoned and has since died at crufts on thursday an autopsy has shown he was given beef containing poison and the timing of his death and the autopsy shows the only place he could have been given it was while on his bench at crufts.

Please those of you who how never leave your dogs unattended no matter what show it is not just at crufts this can happen anywere.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I've just read on facebook an irish setter was poisoned and has since died at crufts on thursday an autopsy has shown he was given beef containing poison and the timing of his death and the autopsy shows the only place he could have been given it was while on his bench at crufts.
> 
> Please those of you who how never leave your dogs unattended no matter what show it is not just at crufts this can happen anywere.


OMG - how evil can some poeple be?  Nothing - I repeat, nothing - is worth winning so much that you will poison an animal in order to win. Sadly, this will be how the rest of the world now sees show people. Even though the overwhelmingly vast majority of us will be utterly appalled at this, we will all be tarred with the same brush.

I hope they manage to find out who has done it and that they are brought to justice.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

wasnt a dog last year poisoned ?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I think a couple of aussies were poinsoned last year 1 died and 1 survived. I remember years ago a doberman was poisoned.


----------



## Zenith (May 22, 2010)

The poisonings are terrible 

Mine were both placed, Artie got VHC in PGD out of 10 entries, which pleased me as he's suddenly turned into a big git who won't stop barking and dancing as soon as we enter the ring! At least I know he enjoys showing 

My pup Elsa got 3rd out of 3 in MPB, she showed her socks off but was a lot bigger than the other two, i'd have entered her in Puppy bitch instead if i'd known she'd have a growth spurt since I entered her


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Well done!

We didn't get anything in PG out of 18, but went on to get VHC out of 13 in GC which had a CH and six Schm's in it.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

my best mate's norwich won best of breed :thumbup: typical, cos it's the first year that she's not handled the dogs due to illness.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess and I went to Crufts on Thursday and had a wonderful time. She was completely unfazed by the crowds and took it all in her stride. She proved she could be a thief though, as she stole a venison treat off one of the stalls - very sneaky! (We did pay!)

It was a large class of 20, so I wasn't surprised that we didn't come anywhere. Also, she moved terribly, but that was due to the lack of exercise she'd had over the past six weeks. Still, nothing I could have done about that.

The obvious downside was the terrible poisoning of one of the IS's - absolutely can't believe that. Obviously it would have been terrible for it to happen to any dog, but one we've seen around and who was benched near us makes it all too sad. Has taken the shine off the memories of the day. RIP Jagger.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Reena's youngest pup won her class, best puppy bitch . I was so thrilled to see her , felt like I'd won myself ! She is beautiful, looks just like her mum.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena's youngest pup won her class, best puppy bitch . I was so thrilled to see her , felt like I'd won myself ! She is beautiful, looks just like her mum.


Well done! That's how I feel - and I didn't even breed Ruska's litter, I'm just in co-ownership with her breeder. Any successes of her kids are like they are my own! <3


----------

